

Ask HN: Is there a beautifully done commenting system out there? - ycskyspeak

I was thinking long and hard about this for the last week - there are 2 main systems out there
1. Reddit - Tree where indentation determines where you are in the visibility of a new user based on your &quot;score&quot;
2. Yelp - Flat wall of text which is not very usable
3. The rest - Disqus, forums et al which have some variation of this but are not very usable.<p>Is there anything better out there for documenting comments in a usable way?
======
LarryMade2
I have been thinking about more participatory/active comments and discussion
chains, on more general audience sites, a lot of comments are no more than
quick validations of comments and the sort.

How about have a vote on comments; so if someone puts up something really
witty readers can signify applause or some other positive. Likewise for troll
comments it could have boo votes.

Might be able to do comment filtering, where only titles or less are shown on
downvoted participants based on commenter's popularity track record, be able
to review your votes to find comments you liked in the past, etc. Maybe
discover you are a fan of a popular commenter.

I was thinking of this for a mobile based discussion to reduce noise... Always
there's the issue of folks gaming the system.

------
ApolloRising
It may help you if you explained what your definition of usable means in terms
of feature design or comment display.

